# Tarte x grav3yardgirl Collection



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 2, 2016)

I didn't see anyone talking about this yet so I figured I'd make a thread - if there is one already and I missed it, please let me know!

I got my palette during the pre-order. Great palette, I love the highlighter so much! I will say though, if you're planning to review it on a public platform like YouTube and happen to say anything the least bit negative, her fans will attack you. All I said was that I was surprised it didn't have a mossy green called "Gator Green" or something in it, and I literally had to disable comments on my video because I was getting horrible, nasty comments from people lol. Geeze! At any rate, here are my swatches!













That last row is my absolute favorite! I also love how the blush and highlighter look together. Though the highlighter does have a lot of glittery-ness in it, so if you're not a fan of that you probably won't like it. I'm pretty pale so the bronzer doesn't really work for me - too dark and orange, but I can get use out of it by using it as a shadow. The rest is great though, nicely pigmented and blendable like most Tarte shadows!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 2, 2016)

I love this palette! Some shades aren't as good (haunting and uncommon), but I love love love the face products.


----------



## Kaidan (Jun 3, 2016)

YouTube commenters are some of the worst, they complain and bitch about everything. The palette looks nice though and I like some of grav3yardgirl's videos. I'll check it out on the store release date.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 3, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I didn't see anyone talking about this yet so I figured I'd make a thread - if there is one already and I missed it, please let me know!
> 
> I got my palette during the pre-order. Great palette, I love the highlighter so much! I will say though, if you're planning to review it on a public platform like YouTube and happen to say anything the least bit negative, her fans will attack you. All I said was that I was surprised it didn't have a mossy green called "Gator Green" or something in it, and I literally had to disable comments on my video because I was getting horrible, nasty comments from people lol. Geeze! At any rate, here are my swatches!
> View attachment 54532
> ...



That is gorgeous and gorgeous on you!  Thank you for sharing!  I'm pretty excited about this one.  And I think a green would have been a fantastic addition.  Maybe a warm bronze-green.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you! I have been using that highlighter every day since I got it lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm very suprised Bunny didn't have a shade called Swamp Family in there.

On the other hand, I'm not suprised there's a shade called Does This Thing Really Work?.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 3, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Thank you! I have been using that highlighter every day since I got it lol.


I LOVE the highlighter! It goes so nicely with the blush, and they last all day on me!


shellygrrl said:


> I'm very suprised Bunny didn't have a shade called Swamp Family in there.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not suprised there's a shade called Does This Thing Really Work?.


I think Does This Thing Really Work? is my favorite name. It makes me smile every time I use it!


----------



## Mixxi (Jun 17, 2016)

I love the look of this palette but I have no idea if I'll be able to get it in the UK. Probably not :/


----------



## Haven (Jun 17, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I'm very suprised Bunny didn't have a shade called Swamp Family in there.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not suprised there's a shade called Does This Thing Really Work?.



I think that the red liquid lipstick in the collection  is called swamp family.


----------



## Haven (Jun 17, 2016)

My palette arrives todayVery excited! I am debating the lipsticks.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 17, 2016)

Haven said:


> My palette arrives todayVery excited! I am debating the lipsticks.


I hope you enjoy it! I am debating Texas Toast!


----------



## Haven (Jun 18, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I hope you enjoy it! I am debating Texas Toast!



I have been debating about Texas Toast as well. In some swatches it is beautiful and in some not. Wondering how it will look on my skintone


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 20, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I didn't see anyone talking about this yet so I figured I'd make a thread - if there is one already and I missed it, please let me know!
> 
> I got my palette during the pre-order. Great palette, I love the highlighter so much! I will say though, if you're planning to review it on a public platform like YouTube and happen to say anything the least bit negative, her fans will attack you. All I said was that I was surprised it didn't have a mossy green called "Gator Green" or something in it, and I literally had to disable comments on my video because I was getting horrible, nasty comments from people lol. Geeze! At any rate, here are my swatches!
> View attachment 54532
> ...



Thank you for the swatches.  I have been trying to decide if I want this palette since it should be available on Sephora tomorrow.  I want the Swamp Family lipstick for sure but not sure if I need the palette.


----------



## Haven (Jun 20, 2016)

Texas Toast available on ulta right now.


----------



## Haven (Jun 21, 2016)

It is up on Sephora.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 21, 2016)

I had the Swamp Family Red liquid lipstick in my cart and just as I hit place order, it sold out.  Guess I won't be getting anything from that collection. Reminds me of chasing past MAC limited edition collections.  The one thing I wanted is the most limited of all the items.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 22, 2016)

Ordered the palette and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Haven (Jun 22, 2016)

I was able to order both lipsticks from Sephora yesterday. They should be here tomorrow. Yeah!

I already have the palette which I ordered from ulta. After using it a few times I really like it. The highlighter is a bit rough for my taste, but I can work with it. I also have to use a light hand with sweet tea. Other than those minor issues I really like it!


----------



## kittycalico (Jun 23, 2016)

Both lip paints and palette are available on Macy's.


----------

